# Does anyone play Star Trek Online?



## Rahl Windsong (Jun 25, 2013)

I started play it in January of 2013 and I find that it has become my all time favorite MMO and with the recent release of The Legacy of Romulas expansion now is a good time for anyone who likes Star Trek to give the game a go...

It is free to download and free to play though if you find that you like it like I do you will find yourself using their store to buy items no doubt about that...

Really fun game though with lots of activities, like the Duty Officer system that makes it seem like you really do have a crew of hundreds on your starship...

http://sto.perfectworld.com/


----------



## jastius (Sep 20, 2013)

there is a mobile app for it so you can play on your phone or tablet or other android device.

http://gateway.startrekonline.com&sa=d/

this one is for the new movie into darkness

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.paramount.startrekapp&hl=en


----------

